# Chameleon Tongue Problem



## JJShacks (Mar 2, 2013)

My 4 month old panther has just developed a problem with its tongue,he can't extend it fully and is missing his food 2/3 times before he hits it. He's still eating and drinking plenty, the uvb lamp is 2 months old and I dust crickets daily with repashy calcium plus. I'm planning a vet visit possibly early next week but was wondering if anyone has an idea as to what it could be?


----------



## Tom Bill (Apr 9, 2012)

A problem with a chameleons tongue can be due to: 

*A mouth infection 
*A muscular problem within the mouth of your cham, possibly from an injury
*Vitamin deficiency 

A trip to the vets is advised, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

It is most likely an injury but could be linked to your dusting schedule.

New research has now shows repashy isnt as good for chameleons as we first thought. It should not be used everyday as it can cause overdoses on certain vits etc. You can use it about twice a week or even better switch to the three powder method.

This uses 
pure calcium powder for every feed
calcium with D3 twice a month
A multivit twice a month

Tongue problems can be cause by too much or too little vit A. What do you gutload with?

Although a vet visit is good their tongues are so complex they may not be able to do much. The change it supplements may be better.


----------



## chameleonkev (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing new about it, I've always said its a terrible product for chameleons if you sit back and actually think about for a second it's pretty obvious to realize it's not suitable but anyway normally it's a injury, how long has this been happening for?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

chameleonkev said:


> Nothing new about it, I've always said its a terrible product for chameleons if you sit back and actually think about for a second it's pretty obvious to realize it's not suitable but anyway normally it's a injury, how long has this been happening for?


Yes it seems it is ok for beardies and leos but with most people using T5 systems now it can easily cause an overdose of D3 and other stuff when used every day. I use on leopard geckos but not the chameleons.


----------



## JJShacks (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I'll go with the 3 supplement route. I'm gut loading with chick mash and fresh veg and fruit, he's eating dubia roaches too. This happened about four days ago. I was thinking possible trauma? Are these issues reversible?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

JJShacks said:


> Thanks for the information, I'll go with the 3 supplement route. I'm gut loading with chick mash and fresh veg and fruit, he's eating dubia roaches too. This happened about four days ago. I was thinking possible trauma? Are these issues reversible?


They can both be sorted if caught in time usually and he is only young. It is most likely trauma that will take a few days to sort itself out.


----------



## JJShacks (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you guys think a vet visit is crucial or should i just change supplementation and see how it goes? Can you also recommend some good proven supplements?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

JJShacks said:


> Do you guys think a vet visit is crucial or should i just change supplementation and see how it goes? Can you also recommend some good proven supplements?


I would try the supplements and wait a week or so to see if it is trauma and improves. It will stress him out a lot them having a look and even good reptile vets won't have tons of knowledge about their tongues. They would oohs give baytril and an anti inflammatory. 

I use all the zoo med ones and they are great.


----------



## JJShacks (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, I've ordered new supplements, they will be here on Saturday, I'll see how he gets on.


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Chameleons have been getting tongue problems way way before the advent of Repashy Calcium Plus, so please don't presume this is the cause. I've bred/raised a couple of generations & thousands of individuals of pardalis using this supplement exclusively with what I consider great results & so have other large scale breeders.

However, saying that, bradley & chameleonkev, please PM me with your concerns or observations.

Kind Regards
Nick

Repashy Super Foods


----------



## JJShacks (Mar 2, 2013)

*Update*

Here's a quick update, i took Pierre to a vet 10 days ago she saw no signs of infection inside his mouth, she said as long as he's eating and drinking there shouldn't be too many issues. I'm currently speaking with another vet for a second opinion (one who is a specialist) he seems to think it would be a deficiency but thinks my set-up is spot on so is a bit stumped as to what it could be. I have switched to zoo med calcium without D3 and have bought some reptivite also. He's still not eating as he should and still struggles to hit the target, I'm trying to get him on to cup feeding but so far has not been very successful. I have attached some pictures, let me know if you spot anything suspicious! Thanks again.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

He looks great! These things can take time. Using slow moving foods may help improving aim.


----------



## CdnSpecXotics (Feb 15, 2015)

Bradley said:


> It is most likely an injury but could be linked to your dusting schedule.
> 
> New research has now shows repashy isnt as good for chameleons as we first thought. It should not be used everyday as it can cause overdoses on certain vits etc. You can use it about twice a week or even better switch to the three powder method.
> 
> ...


I would love to see a copy of the research that you're referring to. Please post a link to it.


----------

